# Germany 2010 - Passion Play?



## Timeshare Von (Apr 14, 2007)

*The Passion Play, based on the life of Christ, dates from the 17th Century. It was first performed in 1634, following a vow taken by the people of Oberammergau during an outbreak of bubonic plague, which killed 15,000 nearby Munich residents in 1634 – 1635 alone. *

The Passion Play is performed every 10 years in Oberammergau, Germany (1980, 1990, 2000, 2010, etc).  Has anyone experienced it?? In 1996 my sister and I visited Oberammerau, Germany during our week long vacation in Bavaria.  Ever since, I've thought about returning for the Passion Play but didn't really spend much time looking into it far enough in advance to make it happen for 2000 so here I am three years out thinking about it for the next time (2010).


----------



## bigrick (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm thinking of going.  I started looking last year.  Here's what I know from this site...

The next Passion Play will take place in 2010.
The schedule is as follows:

 2006: The Local Authority will make first decisions as to
 production and organisation

 Already decided:
 The producer: Christian Stückl
 The conductors: Markus Zwink and Michael Bocklet 
 The designer: Stefan Hageneier

 First performance: 15th May, 2010
 Last performance: 3rd October, 2010
 Daily: Performance - Part 1 from 2.30 p.m. to 5.00 p.m.
           Performance - Part 2 from 8.00 p.m. to 10.30 p.m.


 End of 2007: There will be more information about prices for tickets and processing


 End of 2007: Estimated setting up the Office"Passion Play  office"


 Beginning of 2008: Start of sales of packages


 Beginning of 2009: Start of sales of tickets without package


 Ash Wednesday 2009: The "Hair Decree" - from this date on  all the men in Oberammergau taking part in the play are  requested to let the hair on their heads and faces grow 


 April 2009: Choosing the leading actors 


 May - September 2010: The 41st Passion Play takes place


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for sharing what you've found thus far.  That's good info to have, especially regarding their timeline for ticket release.

I'm really interested in learning from folks who have been there and whether or not going with a tour group package or going it alone (buying my own tickets and making my own arrangments) is best.

I don't feel a strong need to have a tour operator do my logistics, but if that is really the best way to be assured of decent tickets and a significantly reduced level of challenges in coordinating things like travel to the village . . . parking, etc.  When we went there in 1996, it was a 2 hour stop on a day trip with a tour operator working out of our timeshare resort.  I don't know how accessible it will be via rail, so tour group operators may be the best way to go.


----------



## bigrick (May 28, 2007)

Yvonne, have you learned anything more?


----------



## bigrick (Jul 7, 2008)

bump bump bump


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 7, 2008)

Big Rick,

I'm not sure if you've already seen this link - Oberammergau Passion Play, Germany


Richard


----------



## bigrick (Jul 10, 2008)

Richard, thanks for the link.  One more place to soak up some more info.  

I think what I need to start preparing the right frame of mind is a cold German bier!  Somehow the planning seems easier now!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 10, 2008)

bigrick said:


> .....cold German bier!



No such thing.... Room temp is about as cold as it gets. But, hey, thats the way its meant to be.....

Jim Ricks


----------



## abdibile (Jul 13, 2008)

My parents have been there last time.

They loved it (As they love everything that has to do with theater / opera and things like that)

But it was extremely crowded and lots of tourist rip off to expect

So I would probably use a tour operator who could at least party prevent you from getting ripped off on tickets / lodging / food / transportation...


----------



## DianneL (Jul 15, 2008)

*We have been there*

We saw the Passion Play at Oberammergau in 1990.  I thought it was wonderful.  We lived in Germany back in the 60's as my husband was in the military stationed there.  However, we did not see the play until we returned for a visit in 1990.  One thing I do remember is that you must purchase a program in English to keep up with what's going on, unless you understand the German language.  I also remember tickets were hard to come by and we had to purchase a package that included a train ride from a particular location, hotel accommodations, and the tickets.


----------

